# 2.2 ABA 16v (how much power?)



## Wheel Man VW (Feb 4, 2003)

with a 2.2 ABA block and 16v head.... P&P head, stand alone fuel managment (if needed), TT 16v cam set (+10 hp), posibly headers, and 2.25 exhaust.
I know the few people who have done this went FI, but right now I want to get some hypothetical guess' for N/A
my guess is 140-150 hp. anyone fare to guess?


----------



## Wheel Man VW (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (Wheel Man VW)*

also is there anyway to play with compreshion to get more power?


----------



## Wheel Man VW (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (Wheel Man VW)*

also as I read more threads on this, what would be better for drag racing? 1.8 head or 2.0 head? I know the pros and cons of both, but not sure which will work better for drag racing.
my goal is to (if I stay an N/A 4cyl) to make it into the low 15's high 14's (Gutted car BTW, proably around 2700 lbs)
EDIT: also I am expecting to need a close ratio tranny (4k or 16v) and a limited slip +slicks to get there.
someone tell me if my figures are wrong.


[Modified by Wheel Man VW, 10:56 AM 2-13-2003]


----------



## HighSpeedDubbin (May 22, 2001)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (Wheel Man VW)*

an aba 16v will lower the compression to around 8.1:1 (its been argued more and less) for what you want to run at the track, you could just use a 2.0 16v with mild headwork and a set of cams, get yourself a chip, race downpipe with full exhaust and you will be in the 14's all day long, i ran 15.2 with just a chip and exhaust. as far as the 2.2 block, sell it to me, im building an aba 16v for a turbo application


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (HighSpeedDubbin)*

A) How are you getting to 2.2L, 99mm crank, 95.5 crank?
B) What is the car's intended use and projected RPM range?

Answer that and there's more info to follow


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (need_a_VR6)*

you can get 160whp with a regular 2.0 16v, headwork, cams and smaller stuff like 50mm intake, good Fuel Injection, etc, but a 2082cc motor (84.5mm bore) with a good set of cams would def put u in the 160whp range, considering that you'd have enough fuel for it of course.


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (HighSpeedDubbin)*

The extra 200ccs will raise his compression somewhat.


----------



## Wheel Man VW (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (need_a_VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A) How are you getting to 2.2L, 99mm crank, 95.5 crank?
B) What is the car's intended use and projected RPM range?

Answer that and there's more info to follow







[HR][/HR]​2.2 .... a ABA block with TDi crank and pistons








intended use.... Streetability but still be able to get good #'s at the 1/4 mile. I'd like to Road race it on track days also. and posibly Rally-x...... basicly your all around do anything dub'










[Modified by Wheel Man VW, 2:51 AM 2-14-2003]


----------



## Wheel Man VW (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (Wheel Man VW)*

with the 2.2 16v aba will my compreshion be high enough for N/A??
How should I fuel it? as is what extra stuff do i need?
I am guessing: injectors, custom chip or standalone ECU, fuel pump posibly?? I have never built a custom motor though so all help is apriciated. I have a site that tells how to build this motor but it says nothing about the fuel system.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (Wheel Man VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]with the 2.2 16v aba will my compreshion be high enough for N/A??[HR][/HR]​If the pistons you are using were designed for an 8v then your compression ratio still will be too low. However, if you haven't bought your pistons yet, talk to your piston supplier let them know what you are trying to acheive and they should be able to set you up. As for fueling requirements, check out the tech pages at www.sdsefi.com there's a tons of great info there.
BTW, I noticed you said the gutted car would weigh about 2700 lbs! If you want to run 14's, get a lighter car. My Scirocco doesn't weigh that much with full interior, full fuel and driver, gutted to would be under 2000 lbs


----------



## Wheel Man VW (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (ABA Scirocco)*

yeah these things aer tooo heavy








anyway I am using the crank and pistons out of a TDi (which I have been told will work) other wise I will just use the 2.0 pistons. I don't have the $$$$ for custom pistons. this is going to be a Junkyard rebuild motor (frankenstien style)


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (Wheel Man VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]anyway I am using the crank and pistons out of a TDi (which I have been told will work) other wise I will just use the 2.0 pistons. I don't have the $$$$ for custom pistons. this is going to be a Junkyard rebuild motor (frankenstien style)[HR][/HR]​TDi pistons will not work, they are 79.5mm bore and you would only have 1896cc then anyway. ABA pistons will work but give ~9:1 comp and not be a 2.2, 9A pistons(on rebushed rods) will give ~10:1 but still not 2.2. You will need different pistons for 2.2 and decent comp.


----------



## Wheel Man VW (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (vwpat)*

people in the 2.0 forums said that pitons and the crank out of a TDi would fit the ABA and make it a 2.2








are there diffrent TDi engines out there ???


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (Wheel Man VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]people in the 2.0 forums said that pitons and the crank out of a TDi would fit the ABA and make it a 2.2








are there diffrent TDi engines out there ???[HR][/HR]​The vast majority of people on these forums are not nearly as knowledgable as VWPAT, you need to start doing the math for yourself and double check what people are telling you. 
Here are some numbers for you and you'd be wise to double check my math. Stock pistons are 82.5mm diameter and stock crank has a 92.8mm throw giving a displacement of 1984cc, the TDI crank has a 95.5mm throw that with the stock pistons would give you 2042cc. If you want any more then that with the TDI crank, you need new pistons, if you do the math you'll find you'd need pistons which are 85.5mm in order to get near 2.2L. That's not possible, the biggest pistons I've ever heard of anyone using in a VW 2.0L block is 84.5 (that's the 4th oversize!) which would give you 2142cc. There is a 99.0mm crank available, it's not a stock VW crank, it's aftermarket. I have no idea where you'd find one but it could get you up to 2.2L


----------



## MUNKIN (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (ABA Scirocco)*

The only place I have ever found that sells the 99mm crank is EIP and they do not have the best rep.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (MUNKIN)*

Didn't Oettinger make a 99mm crank?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (84_GLI_coupe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Didn't Oettinger make a 99mm crank? [HR][/HR]​That's what I heard. Where can you get Oettinger stuff in North America?


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (ABA Scirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Didn't Oettinger make a 99mm crank? 
That's what I heard. Where can you get Oettinger stuff in North America?
[HR][/HR]​To get a 99mm O crank in NA you would have to contact God directly, and if he was out of stock (probably







) then you could always trade your soul for one to the man downstairs!








Garth


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (g60vw)*

You can have a stock 1.8 86.4mm crank welded and stroked to 99mm for under $500 kids.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.2 ABA 16v (art.clemens)*

How strong are those welded strokers? Would you really want to use one especially on an FI engine?


----------

